# Does Any Toolmaker Sell A Kerfing Plane?



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

Don't see one at lie-nielsen, don't see one at LeeValley/Veritas.

Don't like to spend my time building tools.

Does any place sell a good kerfing plane?

AFAIK there is no attachment for the small plow plane from LV, which I own.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Make one from an old bandsaw blade unless you have BIG bucks.
Bill


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

There is the Luban 043. A bit hard to get in the US.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Might contact Bad Axe. He is listing a finished kerfing plane with adjustable fence as "Coming Soon". Maybe he could give you an idea of how far out those are.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I've also seen shop made attachments for the Stanley 45 and 50.


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm looking to spend as much as possible and not do any work.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

https://www.workshopheaven.com/quangsheng-no-043-plough-plane.html


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

There was a group buy being setup on the facebook unplugged woodworkers group for those luban planes. Might still be open.


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

I prefer made in Americky if possible. Maybe I'll just buy a bandsaw.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

What is the purpose of a Kerfing plane?


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

> I prefer made in Americky if possible. Maybe I ll just buy a bandsaw.
> 
> - gargey


Good luck with that. Does anyone make a bandsaw in the states anymore?


----------



## cstandi1 (Mar 31, 2016)

I just finished making this kerfing plane with the Bad Axe kit and the plans from Tom Fidgen's book. It really isn't really that much work or that difficult to do.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

> What is the purpose of a Kerfing plane?
> 
> - papadan


----------



## torus (Apr 8, 2017)

> What is the purpose of a Kerfing plane?
> 
> - papadan
> 
> - papadan


http://www.theunpluggedwoodshop.com/the-kerfing-plane-part-one.html


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you torus


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Contact Mark at Bad Axe. They sell kerfing plane kits with their frame saw kits, and I bet they'll sell you a completed one if you ask nicely.

http://www.badaxetoolworks.com/kpfs.php


----------



## torus (Apr 8, 2017)

> Thank you torus
> 
> - papadan


No problem, I was learning about it myself…


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks. I saw the bad axe stuff, I guess thats as close as it gets. Man that website is hard to follow.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

That is cool, just learned something.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

I have the kerfing plane. Found a bandsaw more suitable at the end….


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

> There was a group buy being setup on the facebook unplugged woodworkers group for those luban planes. Might still be open.
> 
> - bobasaurus


I can direct anyone towards the group if needed.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I've used one of my antique 'stair saws' as a kerfing plane, with minor modifications.


----------

